# Moving to Agia Anna Near Larnaca



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

We are looking to move to Agia Anna near Larnaca, anyone any information, or advice... We are semi retired but active and social........


----------



## winkybile (Sep 11, 2020)

A couple of thoughts… If they’re into views, you’re not going to do any better than the village of Oia on Santorini.
Regarding Naxos…..There is a small Greek mountain village called Halki. I was on Naxos a few years ago, and I took the bus up there. It was nice, but I really wouldn't go out of my way to visit it.
Forget about the city beach in Naxos town…it sucks. Take the bus out to Agia Anna (stay on the buss all the way to the end of the route). Agia Anna is one of the best beaches in Greece. It’s a long sandy beach that goes for about 3-4 miles.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

winkybile said:


> A couple of thoughts… If they’re into views, you’re not going to do any better than the village of Oia on Santorini.
> Regarding Naxos…..There is a small Greek mountain village called Halki. I was on Naxos a few years ago, and I took the bus up there. It was nice, but I really wouldn't go out of my way to visit it.
> Forget about the city beach in Naxos town…it sucks. Take the bus out to Agia Anna (stay on the buss all the way to the end of the route). Agia Anna is one of the best beaches in Greece. It’s a long sandy beach that goes for about 3-4 miles.


What's this to do with Cyprus?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

JonandGaynor said:


> What's this to do with Cyprus?


Absolutely nothing at all. Maybe someone confused as to where Larnaca is?


----------

